# Looking for breeder recommendations please!



## Cla_ire (Jul 26, 2020)

Hello,

I'm looking for good breeder recommendations please, if anyone would mind sharing? Preferably around Cheshire but actually anywhere in England ok. Does anyone know anything about Pexswillow Dogs in Macclesfield?

As a secondary question, what is a reasonable price range for a Cockapoo? I expect to pay, but don't want to be ripped off either.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Stacey615 (Aug 3, 2020)

Hi. I dont personally know of Pexwillow but they sell a lot of different breeds which raises alarms (many puppy farms do this). There are some very good breeders about, but all will have long waiting lists atm. 

The price of cockapoos in Cheshire (and nationally) has rocketed since COVID. Some have doubled tripled or even nearly quadrupled in price!
My advice would be to wait as some unscrupulous breeders/farms are charging far too much. Or you could get a puppy from a rehoming charity (there will be LOADS) of cockapoo pups given up now and in the near future unfortunately. 

If you are certain you want a pup from a breeder I know a few that I could give you details of?

Stacey


----------

